# Enable BMW apps by coding ?



## yuyuyuyu (Feb 21, 2015)

Also interested, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oliverpool said:


> Me too!





yuyuyuyu said:


> Also interested, thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## Jeckbox (Oct 26, 2016)

Newbie here, I am also intersested in the 9c FSC code for bmw apps


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jeckbox said:


> Newbie here, I am also intersested in the 9c FSC code for bmw apps


PM sent.


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you provide me details about 9C FSC code?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clawpt said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you provide me details about 9C FSC code?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## joseamac (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn, seems like every time I am searching for something, your profile comes up.. can you help me with 9C Fsc code as well please... thanks... Also my car is 2011 with CIC does it matter?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joseamac said:


> Hi Shawn, seems like every time I am searching for something, your profile comes up.. can you help me with 9C Fsc code as well please... thanks... Also my car is 2011 with CIC does it matter?


Car with CIC must have also have 6VC Combox CMB_MEDIA). PM sent.


----------



## fabbroni (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
I would like to activate 6NR on my 2011 M3. Can you help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fabbroni said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I would like to activate 6NR on my 2011 M3. Can you help?


PM sent.


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

Little off-topic:
Does anyone know what's necessary to retrofit MINI CONNECTED (SA6NM) on a R60?
Dealer sell it as retrofit, enable code 65902219124.
I believe it's FSC code, necessary in more recent i-levels and VO code.
Not sure if anything else is necessary, including combox.

The goal here is obtain A2DP capability, and i don't know if combox is always necessary. 

Thanks.


----------



## boi_eco (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, interested in the NBT Apps code, can I have details please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

boi_eco said:


> Hi, interested in the NBT Apps code, can I have details please?


PM sent.


----------



## cvt123 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi
Any chance of getting the codes too please?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cvt123 said:


> Hi
> Any chance of getting the codes too please?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Kirkus (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello,
Can you please give me the details for the FSC to enable apps on NBT?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kirkus said:


> Hello,
> Can you please give me the details for the FSC to enable apps on NBT?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Tamo (Jan 17, 2017)

*6nr cic*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn , please advise


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Just a warning for some users with a NBT. There are some NBT-low in the cars (mostly in 2012/2013) and with a NBT low it's impossible to code 6NR (WDBI_PLAIN error).

You can see the version of the NBT on the sticker on the head unit (you have to remove it). Another possibility is, a NBT-low has no 6NS inside and if you add it into the VO and code the NBT you should get also a WDBI_PLAIN error. In that case a NBT-low is installed and you will have no chance to install 6NR (BMW Apps) regardless of whether you have a FSC for it or not.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tamo said:


> Shawn , please advise


PM sent.


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Right, it is enough to install the cheap chinese can filter to get the kcan error messages. 


Thorsten


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Thorsten said:


> Right, it is enough to install the cheap chinese can filter to get the kcan error messages.
> 
> Thorsten


Gotcha. :thumbup:


----------



## JoachimF (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

I have a 2016 120d with navi Business. It's possible to code BMW Apps in my car? 

Best regards 
Joachim


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JoachimF said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2016 120d with navi Business. It's possible to code BMW Apps in my car?
> 
> ...


If you have latest HU_ENTRYNAV (ROUTE Map), you can have BMW Apps. PM sent.


----------



## tolassssss (Feb 18, 2012)

can you send to me to??

tanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tolassssss said:


> can you send to me to??
> 
> tanks


PM sent.


----------



## shivpt (Feb 14, 2013)

Could you please help me with FSC code to activate BMW apps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shivpt said:


> Could you please help me with FSC code to activate BMW apps?


PM sent.


----------



## lalillo89 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Shawn, so what I read is that I only need to add 6nr for BMW apps on my naventry unit and then activate it with the FSC code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lalillo89 said:


> Hi Shawn, so what I read is that I only need to add 6nr for BMW apps on my naventry unit and then activate it with the FSC code?


PM sent.


----------



## cimix (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you provide me details about 9C FSC code?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cimix said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you provide me details about 9C FSC code?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Ibrahim24 (Dec 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Could you help me out to, please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ibrahim24 said:


> Could you help me out to, please?


PM sent.


----------



## jox (Apr 27, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Me too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jox said:


> Me too?


PM sent.


----------



## hyri (May 3, 2013)

hello Shawn, can you please send me details ? have NBT f01 2012 
thanks you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyri said:


> hello Shawn, can you please send me details ? have NBT f01 2012
> thanks you.


PM sent.


----------



## nonmDMZ (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi, need FSC Code 9C for F30 2014 CIC.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nonmDMZ said:


> Hi, need FSC Code 9C for F30 2014 CIC.


PM sent.


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Shawn
Can you help me with 14 535 please. 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shikbas said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you help me with 14 535 please.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Mbabatin (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi can I get help to active my bmw apps 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mbabatin said:


> Hi can I get help to active my bmw apps
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## dannywwc (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Can I get help to active my bmw apps?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dannywwc said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I get help to active my bmw apps?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## SouIIesS (May 19, 2017)

One more interested user


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SouIIesS said:


> One more interested user


PM sent.


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

Hi can you send me pm
With price and other details 
About fsc (add apps)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darudis e91 said:


> Hi can you send me pm
> With price and other details
> About fsc (add apps)


PM sent.


----------



## marshak (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi,

Can you please send me info as well for coding BMW apps on my 2013 F10 with NBT?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marshak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me info as well for coding BMW apps on my 2013 F10 with NBT?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## joaopedr (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi,

Can you please send it to me? 2013/05 F11 NBT

Thanks 


Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joaopedr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send it to me? 2013/05 F11 NBT
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

Looking for FSC codes for 2013/06 F11 NBT
Whole set.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dexters84 said:


> Looking for FSC codes for 2013/06 F11 NBT
> Whole set.


PM sent.


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,
I have 6AK and 6NS in my 2016 F10 LCI. Is 6NR already included in 6AK?
If not, please send me a PN, too


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delirio said:


> Hi,
> I have 6AK and 6NS in my 2016 F10 LCI. Is 6NR already included in 6AK?
> If not, please send me a PN, too


It should be included.


----------



## Bareanexus (Jun 9, 2017)

I could send info coding BMW app. Enable fsc. FOR F30 YEAR 2016. 
NBT, I need activate connecteddrive and remote services.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bareanexus said:


> I could send info coding BMW app. Enable fsc. FOR F30 YEAR 2016.
> NBT, I need activate connecteddrive and remote services.


PM sent.


----------



## ScotsLaddie (Jun 27, 2017)

Adding the 0x got me further but now I get an error when the process runs. This is the error I get:

"job failed with negative response error: 
code: RoutineControl returned negative response
description: service Routine Control Store FSC Certificate returned positive response with with FSC status = BAD_PARAM; ECU: HU_CIC_63_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR"


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ScotsLaddie said:


> Adding the 0x got me further but now I get an error when the process runs. This is the error I get:
> 
> "job failed with negative response error:
> code: RoutineControl returned negative response
> ...


Did you load .der Certificate before Importing 9C?


----------



## ScotsLaddie (Jun 27, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you load .der Certificate before Importing 9C?


That was the problem. I didn't get a .der file. However I've just tried creating one using the certificate section in the xml file and base 64 decoding it before saving as .der.

BMW Apps now appears as an option in the connected drive section of the CIC menu. However I don't get any Apps and when trying Prime music it is just the same as before in that I have to play on the device first and can't switch between albums/playlists using the CIC only skip tracks. I do now have the remaining fuel and range showing in the connected app on my phone.

Once again thanks for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ScotsLaddie said:


> That was the problem. I didn't get a .der file. However I've just tried creating one using the certificate section in the xml file and base 64 decoding it before saving as .der.
> ...
> Once again thanks for your help.


:thumbup:


----------



## ScotsLaddie (Jun 27, 2017)

All working now. Final obstacle was a cheap lightning cable; switched to a genuine cable and the apps have appeared.


----------



## midolu (Jul 4, 2017)

NBT - EVO lock can be unlocked?


----------



## NickVd (Jul 15, 2017)

Shawn can i also have the source for 9c Fsc please..? Thanks 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

NickVd said:


> Shawn can i also have the source for 9c Fsc please..? Thanks
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Bimmerfest


PM sent.


----------



## Nickvjr (Feb 14, 2012)

Shawn,

I have a 2011 335i that does not have the telephone to streaming Bluetooth option because I lack the Combox. I don't need or want BMW Apps just the Bluetooth Streaming Audio Feature.

Do I just need to get a used Combox and then have the vehicle coded for it? Or am I going to need an FSC Code?

Thank you, Sir. 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nickvjr said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2011 335i that does not have the telephone to streaming Bluetooth option because I lack the Combox. I don't need or want BMW Apps just the Bluetooth Streaming Audio Feature.
> 
> ...


For BTAS, you need Combox and Coding, no FSC Code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clawpt said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you provide me details about 9C FSC code?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Tossi (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Can you help me with details of activating BMW Apps on my F11 2011 CIC i guess i dont need a FSC Code?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tossi said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you help me with details of activating BMW Apps on my F11 2011 CIC i guess i dont need a FSC Code?


PM sent.


----------



## rly (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi, can you please send me the informations as well.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rly said:


> Hi, can you please send me the informations as well.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Deivid550XI (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi,

On my Nbt retrofited, I have the BMW apps if I connect the phone (Android) to the USB of the glove box, I dont have the USB armrest but I will retrofit.

I dont appear to surf internet, i need to coding?

I only have BMW calendar and BMW connected apps, where I can download more?

Thanks!


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

using of BMW online and Internet with connection of your smartphone is nothing what BMW Apps can be solve.
This need coding and some special knowledge.


Thorsten


----------



## ragal (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello

Got a 2011 7 Series, with COMBOX.

How i can active the BMW APPS?

Thanks in Advance

Greetz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ragal said:


> Hello
> 
> Got a 2011 7 Series, with COMBOX.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Okan2630 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Can you help me with details of activating BMW Apps on my F10 2010 CIC with combox?


----------



## Gav900 (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for the PM Shawn, could you verify if I have the correct hardware for 6nr? My vin is DX96642


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gav900 said:


> Thanks for the PM Shawn, could you verify if I have the correct hardware for 6nr? My vin is DX96642


Yes, no problem for you. This VIN has NBT Head Unit, so 6NR is possible.


----------



## Gav900 (Sep 8, 2017)

Cheers man. :thumbup:


----------



## DiamondGrey (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Info on the apps would be much appreciated.


----------



## DiamondGrey (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Info on the apps would be much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DiamondGrey said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Info on the apps would be much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you PM me too about the Apps for a 2013 F10 M5?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM me too about the Apps for a 2013 F10 M5?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## haggis444 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Shawn,

Can I please get some help with a 2014 535? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

haggis444 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I please get some help with a 2014 535? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## kodomo (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kodomo said:


> My vin (7 LAST DIGITS ONLY) is D090766


Why are you telling me your VIN? I can't do anything with it. If you need Subscription Services from BMW AG, you need to contact them and setup your account / subscription.


----------



## kodomo (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## KhonFin (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi! I have 2013 530xd F11. Can you help me to code APPS? Thank You!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KhonFin said:


> Hi! I have 2013 530xd F11. Can you help me to code APPS? Thank You!


I assume by Code you mean get a 9C BMW Apps FSC Code, Import and Activate it, and Code car. PM sent.


----------



## jackauto80 (Feb 15, 2017)

hi


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi all,
I just purchased 2015 BMW X5 and I'm interested in coding BMW apps and internet. I know I need FSC code for apps to be coded so I would like to get pricing and instruction of how to do it. Also can someone provide me instructions how to code internet. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi all,
I just purchased 2015 BMW X5 and I'm interested in coding BMW apps and internet. I know I need FSC code for apps to be coded so I would like to get pricing and instruction of how to do it. Also can someone provide me instructions how to code internet. Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> Hi all,
> I just purchased 2015 BMW X5 and I'm interested in coding BMW apps and internet. I know I need FSC code for apps to be coded so I would like to get pricing and instruction of how to do it. Also can someone provide me instructions how to code internet. Thank you in advance.


Internet is a Subscription Service requiring a VIN with Authorization and provisioning of the car SIM Card.

BMW Apps requires adding 6NR to VO, obtaining a 9C FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN, Importing and Activating the FSC Code in Head Unit, and Coding, all of which can be done with E-Sys. PM sent.


----------



## Geniusdane (Nov 22, 2017)

*F30 iDrive Coding 6NK BMW apps*

Hi all,
Im new here, from Montreal (french)!!

1:
I just purchased 2013 328 sport line (factory CIC and Combox, usb/aux in arm rest and one usb in glove box) and I'm interested in 6NR coding for BMW apps (motsly for Spotify). I want to know if i can do it by my self easily in FA VO. I priviously did the 6NH to 6NK wth e-sys...and work fine for bt streaming.

2:
Im also interest if it possible for bmw live / internet like google browser by tethering from my cell phone.

3:
Any info for navi update procedure

Tanks 
KB


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Geniusdane said:


> Hi all,
> Im new here, from Montreal (french)!!
> 
> 1:
> ...


As I wrote in post immediately preceding yours:

_Internet is a Subscription Service requiring a VIN with Authorization and provisioning of the car SIM Card.

BMW Apps requires adding 6NR to VO, obtaining a 9C FSC Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN, Importing and Activating the FSC Code in Head Unit, and Coding, all of which can be done with E-Sys. PM sent._


----------



## KAMSAB77 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Shawn

Can you help me with details of activating BMW Apps on my F20 2014 with retrofit nbt hu (2014 too). navigation and voice controle work with emulateur

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KAMSAB77 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you help me with details of activating BMW Apps on my F20 2014 with retrofit nbt hu (2014 too). navigation and voice controle work with emulateur
> 
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## roberto84 (Dec 9, 2017)

Interessiert an einem FSC-Code für BMW Apps. 

ist das auch in F31 HU_Champ2 möglich
Was braucht man neben dem FSC-Code, damit es funktioniert? 
F31 hat Combox vin F830793


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roberto84 said:


> Interessiert an einem FSC-Code für BMW Apps.
> 
> ist das auch in F31 HU_Champ2 möglich
> Was braucht man neben dem FSC-Code, damit es funktioniert?
> F31 hat Combox vin F830793


PM sent.

BMW Apps not possible with CHAMP2 Head Unit, even if you have Combox.


----------



## GuiMia (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi I recently bought a 2014 435i how can I enable bmw apps?


----------



## ralph_zitz (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi shawn,

Would you please share your information of how to obtain 9C FSC Code? Thanks in advance 

/Ralph.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ralph_zitz said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> Would you please share your information of how to obtain 9C FSC Code? Thanks in advance
> 
> /Ralph.


PM sent.


----------



## GuiMia (Dec 16, 2017)

Merry Christmas all!

Hi Shawn, can you send me info also. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GuiMia said:


> Merry Christmas all!
> 
> Hi Shawn, can you send me info also. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## sheaweston (Jun 4, 2017)

Shawn,

I have an 2014 328d I'd like to add Apps to. Could you also send me info on getting a 9C FSC code?

Thanks Much, Shea


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sheaweston said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have an 2014 328d I'd like to add Apps to. Could you also send me info on getting a 9C FSC code?
> 
> Thanks Much, Shea


PM sent.


----------



## mdrajput (Jun 29, 2015)

*need help with BMW Apps retrofit shawnsheridan*

I have BMW 2012 F10, 550
I been searching to find proper code to retrofit BMW apps.
I see shawnsheridan is helping so many people here.

I would appreciate if you can help me about the which code I need and from where i can get those code to make changes so I can use BMW apps and if possible internet

I see you have PM lot of guys about how to get those coding and instruction to do the complete retrofit

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mdrajput said:


> I have BMW 2012 F10, 550
> I been searching to find proper code to retrofit BMW apps.
> I see shawnsheridan is helping so many people here.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## TheM3Guy (May 10, 2013)

Looking to enable the apps on 2013 F25 with CIC and combox. Can you please send me the info!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TheM3Guy said:


> Looking to enable the apps on 2013 F25 with CIC and combox. Can you please send me the info!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## kloontz (Oct 22, 2014)

*One more...*

2016 F20 chassis with HU_ENTRYNAV, connected services not activated (yet).
Interested in BMW Apps.
TIA, Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


PM sent.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

could you send me PM with info , please ... 
thanks Shawn !


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

hi shawn ,

i 've just a 9C FSC code 

it's suff :
- import FSC code by Esys ( like indicated in another thread by you ) 
- code VO with 6NR 

or we shall do somethings else ? 

thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

turbogate said:


> Can I please have the details for the BMW app enabling being discussed? My car is a 2013 F10. I've previously coded my car before and have the latest tools. I guess i'm looking for the details for FSC process etc
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Tempelier (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Shawn, Could I get information on getting an FSC code for BMW apps (6NR) for my 2015 F30 with NBT. Thanks!


----------



## raymondkap (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi Shawn
I have a 2014 F34 328I GT. May I have the information on getting the FSC and how to enable BMW apps?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raymondkap said:


> Hi Shawn
> I have a 2014 F34 328I GT. May I have the information on getting the FSC and how to enable BMW apps?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Tempelier (Apr 21, 2018)

Sorry I mean 2015 F20 (6NR) NBT. my bay.
Many thanks Shawn


----------



## HasF30F10 (May 2, 2018)

Shawn,

I have 2011 F10 528i with CIC (vin C750398), is it possible to have bmw apps? Thanks


----------



## Aenany (May 2, 2018)

Can i get help for fsc coding for bmw apps 2017 f30?


----------



## mk2970 (Apr 5, 2010)

*apps enable request*

Hi Shawn
I have a 2013 F30 335 . Can you help with the information on getting the FSC and how to enable BMW apps?
I have cic and combox .
Thanks.


----------



## mk2970 (Apr 5, 2010)

*apps enable request*

Hi Shawn
I have a 2013 F30 335 . Can you help with the information on getting the FSC and how to enable BMW apps?
I have cic and combox .
Thanks.
Br Mogens


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tempelier said:


> Sorry I mean 2015 F20 (6NR) NBT. my bay.
> Many thanks Shawn





HasF30F10 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have 2011 F10 528i with CIC (vin C750398), is it possible to have bmw apps? Thanks





Aenany said:


> Can i get help for fsc coding for bmw apps 2017 f30?





mk2970 said:


> Hi Shawn
> I have a 2013 F30 335 . Can you help with the information on getting the FSC and how to enable BMW apps?
> I have cic and combox .
> Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## kubalu (Jun 11, 2018)

Shawn,

Thanks to you I got into coding and code-customized my 2014 F30 (even added paddle shifters this weekend). Now it is really my car. Can you help me with FSC for online/Connected drive?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kubalu said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Thanks to you I got into coding and code-customized my 2014 F30 (even added paddle shifters this weekend). Now it is really my car. Can you help me with FSC for online/Connected drive?


PM sent.


----------



## pksinan (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello,

I have 2014 F15 with:
S609A Navigation system Professional
S6NSA Convenience phone, expanded Smartphone

Do I need 6NR for spotify to work? Is it going to work with Android over BT or iPhone only?

Thank you
Peter


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pksinan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 2014 F15 with:
> S609A Navigation system Professional
> ...


Yes, you need 6NR Apps. You can use Android or iPhone, but with Cable, not BT.


----------



## glean (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi, 

I'm also looking for help with 9C BMW Apps FSC Code. 

2015 F25. I have 6NR. Thanks in advance!


----------



## glean (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi, 

I'm also looking for help with 9C BMW Apps FSC Code. 

2015 F25. I have 6NR. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

glean said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also looking for help with 9C BMW Apps FSC Code.
> 
> 2015 F25. I have 6NR. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

Sean Can you Helu me with getting FSC code for BMW apps for my 2015 f15.
Can you send me link for instructions how to do it please.


----------



## Griffo17 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey @shawnsheridan can I please get your help in sorting out bmw apps for my M135i please mate? 

VIN J777748

Regards,
Griff.


----------



## Griffo17 (Oct 5, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Griffo17 said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan can I please get your help in sorting out bmw apps for my M135i please mate?
> 
> VIN J777748
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## xhemp (Nov 12, 2018)

Hey @shawnsheridan, is it possible to get more information to get BMW Apps in a HU_Entrynav? Thanks!


----------



## Rich993 (Nov 24, 2018)

*Coding*

Any chance I can get a PM regarding possibly doing this with my 2015 touring


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xhemp said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan, is it possible to get more information to get BMW Apps in a HU_Entrynav? Thanks!





Rich993 said:


> Any chance I can get a PM regarding possibly doing this with my 2015 touring


PM's sent.


----------



## EricTiger (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi Shawn

I am trying to activate BMW Apps 6NR on my wife (F10 05/2015***65289; and mine (F10 12/2010)
Can someone offer me the fitting fsc for my car please? I would send VIN via PM.


----------



## EricTiger (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi Shawn

I am trying to activate BMW Apps 6NR on my wife (F10 05/2015) and mine (F10 12/2010)
Can someone offer me the fitting fsc for my car please? I would send VIN via PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EricTiger said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I am trying to activate BMW Apps 6NR on my wife (F10 05/2015***65289; and mine (F10 12/2010)
> Can someone offer me the fitting fsc for my car please? I would send VIN via PM.


PM sent.


----------



## jalumi69 (Oct 19, 2018)

*Hllo Shawn*

I have 2012 528i - I believe its a CIC, I am trying to enable BMW Apps - Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jalumi69 said:


> I have 2012 528i - I believe its a CIC, I am trying to enable BMW Apps - Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## starwilling (Dec 19, 2014)

I would like to do this as well, please send me PM. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

starwilling said:


> I would like to do this as well, please send me PM. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jalumi69 (Oct 19, 2018)

*Thanks*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn,

Do you think this is something that I can do it myself? If so, What is needed?

Thanks


----------



## Kimd41 (Oct 29, 2018)

Can you PM on the info about this please? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jalumi69 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Do you think this is something that I can do it myself? If so, What is needed?
> 
> Thanks





Kimd41 said:


> Can you PM on the info about this please? Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## fred9035 (Oct 27, 2015)

*BMW apps X5 f15 2016*

Hi,

I have been searching on the web for people having the same issue I have with bmw apps and could not find anything relevant.
here is my issue:
My car is equiped with connected drive and bmw apps but unfortunately bmw apps does not work when istart the engine.
My phone is seen by the car when connected via usb cable andBMW connected launched, all seems to be ok but no app is visible on the car's screen.
the only way i can make it work is to have the car off, press start/stop once, connect the phone with cable and launch bmw connected on the iphone.
Then only i can see like spotify and other bmw apps showing up,

Any idea to support?

Thanks a lot.
FreD


----------



## anchess (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello Shawn,
Can I please have the details for the BMW app enabling being discussed? My car is a 2013 F10.
Thanks


----------



## anchess (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello Shawn,
Can I please have the details for the BMW app enabling being discussed? My car is a 2013 F10.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anchess said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can I please have the details for the BMW app enabling being discussed? My car is a 2013 F10.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Shawn
Could you help me with BMW Apps 6NR? 
Thank you


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Shawn
Could you help me with BMW Apps 6NR? 
Thank you


----------



## nic0dk (Apr 24, 2019)

@shawnsheridan can you provide me with detail for enabling apps for and F11 525d 2011 CIC?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nic0dk said:


> @shawnsheridan can you provide me with detail for enabling apps for and F11 525d 2011 CIC?


PM sent.


----------



## Buddyluv (May 11, 2019)

Hi Shawn 
You seem to be the go to person to provide details of how to enable apps to my F07 can you please assist?
Thanks


----------



## Buddyluv (May 11, 2019)

@shawnsheridan
Could I please get the instructions for BMW apps on my 2016 530 F07 I'm using esys to program but cannot seem to find details on how to do this?
Thanks


----------



## HappyF11Driver (May 14, 2019)

Hey Shawn,
2014 F11 520.
Same here...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HappyF11Driver said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 2014 F11 520.
> Same here...
> 
> Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## danthe88 (Aug 26, 2018)

Is there some way to enable apps on 2014 F26?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danthe88 said:


> Is there some way to enable apps on 2014 F26?


PM me the short VIN (last 7) and I will advise.


----------



## apatientstorm (Jan 15, 2018)

*2011 f10 cic*



shawnsheridan said:


> If you have CIC Retrofitted, and you want BMW Apps, you need 9C FSC Code based on CIC VIN, and you must be using an Emulator / Activation Module for CIC Activation, not Script Activation. PM sent.


shawn sounds like your the man to talk to. I had my combox upgraded to meet the new network requirements. How do I or get what i need to code or add bmw apps car play etc. to my cic unit.

Thanks Shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

apatientstorm said:


> shawn sounds like your the man to talk to. I had my combox upgraded to meet the new network requirements. How do I or get what i need to code or add bmw apps car play etc. to my cic unit.
> 
> Thanks Shawn


Send me a PM with short VIN (last 7)?


----------



## peesh (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello

Can anybody help with unlock bmw apps in BMW 640i from 7/2015 (f13 LCI) ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

peesh said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anybody help with unlock bmw apps in BMW 640i from 7/2015 (f13 LCI) ?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Bandidobrent (Sep 23, 2019)

@shawnsheridan can you provide me with the proper FSC code to enable Sirius Satellite on my entrynav hu??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bandidobrent said:


> @shawnsheridan can you provide me with the proper FSC code to enable Sirius Satellite on my entrynav hu??


PM sent.


----------



## Mattdobinson (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

Thank you for the updated token, 

Please advise guidance / instructions to get BMW APPS activated on NBT.

Thank you

Matt


----------



## I3test (Jan 10, 2020)

Could there be a world where I already have the fsc 9c code in my idrive and just need to code 6nr to get access to apps?

When I installed map updates for the first time I didnt need to enter any fsc code either (even though everyone said i had to). I know those two things aren't related, I'm just wondering. Got a certified pre owned, maybe the previous owner could've done that already and then the dealer just reset the software/coding?

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello,

Can BMW apps work in a 2015 BMW F11?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I3test said:


> Could there be a world where I already have the fsc 9c code in my idrive and just need to code 6nr to get access to apps?
> 
> When I installed map updates for the first time I didnt need to enter any fsc code either (even though everyone said i had to). I know those two things aren't related, I'm just wondering. Got a certified pre owned, maybe the previous owner could've done that already and then the dealer just reset the software/coding?
> 
> Just thinking out loud...


No. What happened with map is quite common and with reason. There is zero reason nor history of car having a 9C FSC Code without 6NR from factory.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can BMW apps work in a 2015 BMW F11?


PM sent.


----------



## I3test (Jan 10, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. What happened with map is quite common and with reason. There is zero reason nor history of car having a 9C FSC Code without 6NR from factory.


Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ck21 said:


> Can you provide info on how to enable BMW Apps on a X1 2016 (F48)?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Mikeb11 (Jun 15, 2020)

*Also stuck on bmw apps*

Shawn, could you please help me out to? i'm completely stuck with how i could get BMW apps on my F21 1 serie. I normally code my car with bimmercode (app)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mikeb11 said:


> Shawn, could you please help me out to? i'm completely stuck with how i could get BMW apps on my F21 1 serie. I normally code my car with bimmercode (app)


PM sent.


----------



## firstclassNP (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi Shawn - Could you please PM me instructions to add apps on an 2015 F15? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firstclassNP said:


> Hi Shawn - Could you please PM me instructions to add apps on an 2015 F15? Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Mert335d (Apr 25, 2020)

@shawnsheridan, you can send me the FSC Code too please?

Mine is an E92 2011 December with CIC and C1A Firmware and S6VC Combox.


----------



## jayhh (Jul 1, 2020)

@shawnsheridan Interested in activating Apps on my F48.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mert335d said:


> @shawnsheridan, you can send me the FSC Code too please?
> 
> Mine is an E92 2011 December with CIC and C1A Firmware and S6VC Combox.





jayhh said:


> @shawnsheridan Interested in activating Apps on my F48.


PM's sent.


----------



## samusishere (Jul 6, 2020)

*Correct coding for BMW apps*

Hi shawn,

I have impoted the FSC to my Idrive system, However I am unable figure out the correct codding parameters so that BMW live and BMW apps are displayed under apps and utilise the bluetooth tethering function for data. I am using bimmercode, Could you assist me?


shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samusishere said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> I have impoted the FSC to my Idrive system, However I am unable figure out the correct codding parameters so that BMW live and BMW apps are displayed under apps and utilise the bluetooth tethering function for data. I am using bimmercode, Could you assist me?


Only Coding is VO Coding with 6NR and 6AL. Only NBT2 can Apps via Bluetooth. Other Head Units require Cable.


----------



## jmsw02jr (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey @shawnsheridan, is there any way you can help me get BMW apps on my 2012 F30. I believe I have the CIC version of iDrive and I'm pretty sure I have the combox in the trunk, under the carpet. I've got the premium Bluetooth feature working via the bimmercode app. Hopefully that helps


----------



## chesterb00 (Oct 5, 2020)

How can I activate BMW Apps on NBT - 2016 - 5 Series?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chesterb00 said:


> How can I activate BMW Apps on NBT - 2016 - 5 Series?


PM sent.


----------



## KlaasStuiver (Oct 10, 2020)

Hello Shawn, Can you alsoo help me with BMW apps (6NR) for a 2016 F31?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KlaasStuiver said:


> Hello Shawn, Can you alsoo help me with BMW apps (6NR) for a 2016 F31?


PM sent.


----------



## KlaasStuiver (Oct 10, 2020)

Thx Shawn!


----------



## Wopa (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello Shawn , can you help me also with the apps and 9c fsc code ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wopa said:


> Hello Shawn , can you help me also with the apps and 9c fsc code ?


PM sent.


----------



## Wopa (Feb 24, 2020)

Great thanks


----------



## RFN (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi Shawn,
Can you also help me on how to get BMW apps for a F31? Production date: 2015-09-21
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RFN said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you also help me on how to get BMW apps for a F31? Production date: 2015-09-21
> Many thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## sshrcgushlomhvzrre (Sep 30, 2020)

I am also interested in the BMW apps for my F31 LCI. Could you send me the information I need? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sshrcgushlomhvzrre said:


> I am also interested in the BMW apps for my F31 LCI. Could you send me the information I need? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## silvius76 (Oct 29, 2020)

Shawn, could you please help me out to? i'm completely stuck with how i could get BMW apps on my F25 X3 2016 NBTevo


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

silvius76 said:


> Shawn, could you please help me out to? i'm completely stuck with how i could get BMW apps on my F25 X3 2016 NBTevo


PM sent.


----------



## dragoss91 (Jun 29, 2017)

@shawnsheridan

Hello,
I have a question, my 2012 F10 has options for connected drive but it never works, I paired my iPhone and enabled internet hotspot via bluetooth, when I press on ConnectedDrive it shows loading and after 5 minutes tells me is not possible and I have to call BMW, when I try to add my VIN in BMW Remote app it tells me the car is not supported.

I have called BMW and they told me is impossible to make it work because I have old equipment and also these features were working only in France.
Is there a coding way to enable them ? I am interested in BMW Remote app on iPhone.

My car has these options related to connectivity

S609A Navigation system Professional
S612A BMW Assist
S615A Extended BMW Online Information
S616A BMW Online
S633A Preparation, mobile phone, Business
S676A HiFi speaker system
S698A Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6AAA BMW TeleServices 
S6ABA Control, Teleservices
S6VCA Control, Combox

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dragoss91 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> 
> Hello,
> I have a question, my 2012 F10 has options for connected drive but it never works, I paied my iPhone and enabled internet hotspot via bluetooth, when I press on ConnectedDrive it shows loading and after 5 minutes tells me is not possible and I have to call BMW, when I try to add my VIN in BMW Remote app it tells me the car is not supported.
> ...


No, can't be coded. If you want to add BMW Apps then a 9C FSC Code is needed and Coding for 6NR.


----------



## dragoss91 (Jun 29, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, can't be coded. If you want to add BMW Apps then a 9C FSC Code is needed and Coding for 6NR.


Sorry, I am total newbie to this, I have vgate and bimmercode, coding 6NR can be done with these ? Also if I code 6NR I will have internet access ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dragoss91 said:


> Sorry, I am total newbie to this, I have vgate and bimmercode, coding 6NR can be done with these ? Also if I code 6NR I will have internet access ?


You need 9C FSC Code before you can worry about coding BMW Apps. No, you cant do with Bimmercode, and no it wont enable Internet.


----------



## dragoss91 (Jun 29, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need 9C FSC Code before you can worry about coding BMW Apps. No, you cant do with Bimmercode, and no it wont enable Internet.


So basically doing all these will just give me BMW Apps showing there, nothing more. Thank you for your prompt answers @shawnsheridan , have a nice day!


----------



## King_kapo5 (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a f01 I would like to activate bmw apps


----------



## King_kapo5 (Nov 18, 2020)

Can I do this myself or do I need to pay someone


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

King_kapo5 said:


> I have a f01 I would like to activate bmw apps





King_kapo5 said:


> Can I do this myself or do I need to pay someone


You need an FSC Enabling Code issued by BMW AG for your VIN and Coding, PM sent.


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
could you please help me to get BMW Apps for my F26?
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clausx3 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you please help me to get BMW Apps for my F26?
> Thank you very much!!!


PM sent.


----------



## miliche (Feb 8, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello shawn can you tell me if it's possible for a G20 330IX to get back carplay and all bmw apps I had them when I bought the car but they disappeared. the reason is that the car is from us and can't connect to french network If it can connect through iphone connection all the services will be back
can you help me with this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miliche said:


> Hello shawn can you tell me if it's possible for a G20 330IX to get back carplay and all bmw apps I had them when I bought the car but they disappeared. the reason is that the car is from us and can't connect to french network If it can connect through iphone connection all the services will be back
> can you help me with this?


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## massimorifo (Feb 15, 2021)

[QUOTE = "dariomatta, post: 10047964, membro: 483074"]
ciao Shawn
potresti inviarmi informazioni sul codice FSC per le app BMW (6NR)?
il tuo codice FSC funziona anche in europa (ITALIA)?

Grazie
[/CITAZIONE]
Ciao, avrei bisogno di chiederti cosa hai ativato con il codice fsc 
grazie


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

massimorifo said:


> [/CITAZIONE]
> Ciao, avrei bisogno di chiederti cosa hai ativato con il codice fsc
> grazie


Many activate with 9C FSC Code. It's the official way.


----------



## massimorifo (Feb 15, 2021)

dove hai trovato fsc per ROAD MAP EUROPE NEXT 2020?.
e come aggiorno?
grazie


----------

